# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  remon

## Serg196

Такая история.
Решил попробовать утилитку REMon - для удаленного администрирования.
SAV определил наличие backdoor, причем в обоих компонентах утилиты, сервере и клиенте.
Ошибка? (По принципу действия утилиты она сама, можно сказать, является backdoor). 
Или утилита действительно содержит backdoor?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

А закиньте эту утилиту на virustotal.com и процитируйте результат. Интересно, кто и как её задетектирует.

В отношении сервера SAV действительно недалёк от истины. Если бы вы точное имя сказали...

----------


## Serg196

У ей внутре два файла:
REMon.exe (клиент)
sysmon.exe (сервер)
SAV грит, обя бяки.




> А закиньте эту утилиту на virustotal.com и процитируйте результат. Интересно, кто и как её задетектирует.


Сейчас попробую. Результаты, разумеется, оглашу.

----------


## Serg196

Кинул сам архивчик (remon.rar, взято с софтлинкс)

Результс:
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AhnLab-V3 2007.4.12.0 04.12.2007  no virus found 
AntiVir 7.3.1.50 04.12.2007 BDS/Delf.aul.1 
Authentium 4.93.8 04.12.2007  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.936.0 04.11.2007 Win32:Trojan-gen. {UPX!} 
AVG 7.5.0.447 04.11.2007 BackDoor.Generic3.NHZ 
BitDefender 7.2 04.12.2007 Backdoor.Asbest.C 
CAT-QuickHeal 9.00 04.11.2007  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20070312 04.12.2007  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 04.12.2007 BackDoor.Asbest 
eSafe 7.0.15.0 04.11.2007 suspicious Trojan/Worm 
eTrust-Vet 30.7.3562 04.12.2007  no virus found 
Ewido 4.0 04.12.2007  no virus found 
FileAdvisor 1 04.12.2007  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.85.0.0 04.12.2007 W32/Delf.AUL!tr.bdr 
F-Prot 4.3.1.45 04.12.2007  no virus found 
F-Secure 6.70.13030.0 04.12.2007 Backdoor.Win32.Delf.aul 
Ikarus T3.1.1.5 04.12.2007 Backdoor.Win32.Delf.aul 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 04.12.2007 Backdoor.Win32.Delf.aul 
McAfee 5006 04.11.2007 Generic.dp 
Microsoft 1.2405 04.11.2007  no virus found 
NOD32v2 2182 04.11.2007 Win32/Delf.AUL 
Norman 5.80.02 04.11.2007  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 04.12.2007 Bck/Delf.ADE 
Prevx1 V2 04.12.2007  no virus found 
Sophos 4.16.0 04.12.2007  no virus found 
Sunbelt 2.2.907.0 04.07.2007  no virus found 
Symantec 10 04.12.2007 Backdoor.Trojan 
TheHacker 6.1.6.088 04.09.2007  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.3 04.12.2007 BackDoor.Asbest 
VirusBuster 4.3.7:9 04.11.2007 Backdoor.Delf.SSF 
Webwasher-Gateway 6.0.1 04.12.2007 Trojan.Delf.aul.1 

Мдя, похоже, действительно, типа "ошибка". То есть, идентифицирована, как вредная, сама утилита. (Примечательно, в списке функций есть такая: "завершает работу клиента и немедленно его удаляет"  :Smiley:  То есть SAV и иже с ним не так уж и далек от истины).
Спасибо за совет протестить утилиту он-лайн.

----------


## PavelA

У меня SAV RAdmin удалил по таким же причинам и на Remotecontrolpro ругается.

А TeamViewer SAV пропускает без проблем.

----------


## Serg196

> У меня SAV RAdmin удалил по таким же причинам


RAdmin какой версии?
Странно, у меня никогда на него SAV не ругался (пользую версии от 2.0 до 2.2 включительно).
RAdmin, пожалуй, к бэкдурам отнести нельзя.

----------


## PavelA

Как ни странно, версия RAdmin 2.1. SAV Corporate Edition 10

----------


## Serg196

А! Ну да, у меня 8-й симантек...
Его еще плохому не научили  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

2.1 - потенциально опасная версия, пробивается троянами. Поэтому её много кто детектирует. 2.2 - та понадёжнее будет.

----------


## SuperBrat

> 2.1 - потенциально опасная версия, пробивается троянами. Поэтому её много кто детектирует. 2.2 - та понадёжнее будет.


Версия 2.2 лучше однозначно. Но SAV и KAV все равно ее считают riskware. Если не сделать правила исключений, то скушают за милую душу.

----------


## Serg196

Версия 2.2 тоже не без греха; недавно наловила полную кошелку Rahack.H.

----------

